# Silver bass..



## kingfishcam (Apr 28, 2013)

Some time ago, a friend enlightened me that a particular "junk" fish we catch in Michigan called a silver bass was very good smoked.

So we give it a try..












image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Apr 28, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 28, 2013)

Pops brine for 2 hours, and a mix of pecan and PMC should do the trick.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Apr 28, 2013


----------

